# Time frame



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

When does Uber send out tax info for this year?


----------



## RepublicanMikePence (Dec 27, 2017)

I already see the 1099 in my Uber driver account. It's under the heading for tax information.

However, I only got the first 3 months of the monthly summaries. Does anyone see more than just that?


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> I already see the 1099 in my Uber driver account. It's under the heading for tax information.
> 
> However, I only got the first 3 months of the monthly summaries. Does anyone see more than just that?


Are you sure you see your 2017 1099? I still only see last years.


----------



## RepublicanMikePence (Dec 27, 2017)

filldebasket said:


> Are you sure you see your 2017 1099? I still only see last years.


Yes.


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have my 2017 yearly summary or 1099 yet either, and I even cleared cache and temporary files...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bazinga57 said:


> When does Uber send out tax info for this year?


If uber followed the law and everything works correctly it will be available by February 1st.

If not...

Some people NEVER get a 1099 from uber...

Kinda rare but it happens.


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

So if you never receive a 1099, *technically* couldn't you get away with not filing uber earnings cause you don't have the proper documentation? Plus would the IRS still be able to audit you if uber never reports your 1099 to them?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

skitty54 said:


> So if you never receive a 1099, *technically* couldn't you get away with not filing uber earnings cause you don't have the proper documentation? Plus would the IRS still be able to audit you if uber never reports your 1099 to them?


*NO!!!*
You are still legally responsible for all your revenue. Just because you didn't receive a 1099 from Uber doesn't mean Uber didn't send a 1099 in your name to the IRS.

To be truthful no one should even need a 1099 from Uber. Drivers should be keeping, at the minimum, monthly summaries. A driver should know exactly what their 2017 net revenue from Uber is even before they receive their 1099.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

skitty54 said:


> So if you never receive a 1099, *technically* couldn't you get away with not filing uber earnings cause you don't have the proper documentation? Plus would the IRS still be able to audit you if uber never reports your 1099 to them?


Similar question. Out in Austin we kicked out Uber/Lyft for about a year. We were doing awesome!! 4-6 other companies swooped in to fill the void and we made much more with these guys then with U/L. It was glorious. Then Uber lobbied the Texas legislature and was able to pay those guys off as well as Governor Abbott to overturn Austin's regulations. Within a month (1 week for one company) these other guys were driven out of business by the return of U/L. So where I am going with this is...these companies no longer exist and I really don't expect to get a 1099 from them...so...does the IRS know I drove for these guys if they never report it to the IRS? I know I know...honor system and all, we are still obliged to report the income, just like I should report to the IRS that $100 I won in that scratch off lottery ticket....but come on now...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

El Gato said:


> So where I am going with this is...these companies no longer exist and I really don't expect to get a 1099 from them...so...does the IRS know I drove for these guys if they never report it to the IRS? I know I know...honor system and all, we are still obliged to report the income.


Even though those other companies are out of business I'm sure they will still file all the necessary tax documents.

If your winnings were over $600 the payer would file a W-2G on your behalf with the total amount paid to you. On the other hand, I'm sure you've spent a hell of a lot more on the lottery through the year then the $100 you just won.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

skitty54 said:


> So if you never receive a 1099, *technically* couldn't you get away with not filing uber earnings cause you don't have the proper documentation? Plus would the IRS still be able to audit you if uber never reports your 1099 to them?


Your're always required to report all your income. Not receiving a 1099 doesn't change that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your're always required to report all your income. Not receiving a 1099 doesn't change that.


I report all my cash income in the taxi.. And there's no real proof of a lot of that especially when i "cash up front" people in the hood and just don't run the meter.

$20 here

$30 there...

$50 in groceries tomarrow...


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeh I knew that was coming. Hard to not report it when there is a paper trail since they are all direct deposits and all you need is one audit and, boom. Cash tips are a little easier to get away with. Only issue with not getting a 1099 is the commission and fees they collected from the pax on my behalf. Since Fare operated on a referral system, sometimes they only took 10% for pax that were "clients" and there is no way to know what was 10% ad what was taken at 20% from bank deposits.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Here’s the problem with 1099’s not received. Just because you didn’t get one doesn’t mean the company didn’t send one to the IRS! If that were to happen and you didn’t report the income you’d get a computer generated bill from the IRS.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Here's the problem with 1099's not received. Just because you didn't get one doesn't mean the company didn't send one to the IRS! If that were to happen and you didn't report the income you'd get a computer generated bill from the IRS.


That's a major problem because Dog only knows what $ amount is on the 1099 Uber sent in.

Before the transparency increase halfway through the year there is absolutely no way of seeing what the passenger paid.


----------



## SamoanGyal (Nov 20, 2017)

My issue is my 1099 is off almost 10k, and I don’t want to get audited by stating the correct income nd Uber sending in the lesser value. I call in and the guy acts lost... after an hour of trying to explain I gave up and hung up. It’s my social but definitely wrong numbers... idk what to do... Uber says I only made 1694.43... From 11,986 something... big difference


----------



## Otnemarcas (Dec 28, 2016)

SamoanGyal said:


> My issue is my 1099 is off almost 10k, and I don't want to get audited by stating the correct income nd Uber sending in the lesser value. I call in and the guy acts lost... after an hour of trying to explain I gave up and hung up. It's my social but definitely wrong numbers... idk what to do... Uber says I only made 1694.43... From 11,986 something... big difference


Same here. Made about 15K yet 1099-misc says $2,265. Base on what I think I'm reading on Uber's website we will not receive a 1099K unless we made over $20,000 and 200 transactions. The 1099-misc seems to be for promos, referrals etc.

I copied below info from Uber's help website since I received a 1099-Misc this year and a 1099-K last year. We may have to use the monthly summaries or yearly summary to figure out correct amount. Right now I only Jan to Apr summary showing. Guess I'll wait till the IRS mandated deadline of Feb 1 for them to provide all additional required forms.

*What is the difference between a 1099-K vs 1099-MISC?*
The 1099-K form reports all on-trip transactions between riders and driver-partners. We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments and provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these criteria, you will not receive a 1099-K.

We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions).


----------



## SamoanGyal (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you, I just knew something was wrong! Hopefully they do correct it. ‍♀


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SamoanGyal said:


> My issue is my 1099 is off almost 10k, and I don't want to get audited by stating the correct income nd Uber sending in the lesser value. I call in and the guy acts lost... after an hour of trying to explain I gave up and hung up. It's my social but definitely wrong numbers... idk what to do... Uber says I only made 1694.43... From 11,986 something... big difference


If the amount on the 1099 is LOW you don't have a problem... Not in any way shape or form. You just have to report the extra income as cash received. you still pay taxes on it, it still affects your credit in the same exact way. The IRS loves when people INCREASE their revenue earned and won't question anything as long as your INCREASING your revenue. There's absolutely no upside to increasing your revenue in terms of how much taxes you owe.

There's a trick you can that while sounding INSANE will keep you out of trouble. Simply write up any *MISSING* income as (money received from sources that have not supplied the required 1099) as the source.

Then WHEN you get audited... there's your missing money... right where you said it was... If the amount isn't correct they will be far more understanding that you are TRYING to file your taxes correctly. If audited... the desceprency can be explained by you having absolutely no GD clue how much the customer was billed for... which is the truth for the first half of 2017.

If you want everything 100% correct, go to a good CPA to file your taxes and they can attach an amendment explaining the increase the amount listed, and documentation that uber is too stupid to understand what you are asking them... and everything should be good with the IRS. You can't attach 10-15 emails to uber support asking for a corrected 1099 to an E-filed tax form, so unless you want to print out the entire tax form, fill it out by hand, you will NEED an accoutant to do it 100% correct.

If the amount on your 1099 is HIGH? well... that's a problem.. that's a _*big problem*_...

EITHER WAY you will NEED to have your taxes filed by a professional so they can physically attach explanations for why you are amending forms. This is impossible if you use turbo tax or any other tax prep software. I would also highly recommend getting an extension now and not later. This is going to be a huge GDF mess of an ordeal to fix, because we are talking about uber.

If your 1099s are still HIGH on the 1st of feb your best bet will be to..

Contact a lawyer..

The IRS says that you have to contact your "client" and get corrected 1099s

However this IS UBER we are talking about. Getting anything from them is like pulling teeth.
This is what i have found on the subject, and considering we are talking about uber, A F rated company on the BBB, my advice is to file an extension now as this is a massive issue that will not be resolved quickly or easily. I would not even ATTEMPT to file your taxes with a 1099 that is high.

_https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...-irs-form-1099-heres-what-to-do/#a15dc5a27a21

No one likes receiving Forms 1099, since they generally stick you with income. If you have income, you must report it, whether or not you receive a Form 1099. But seeing the dollars reported to your Social Security number can be chilling, especially if you think it's wrong.

Information reporting has become the centerpiece of IRS enforcement efforts. But suppose you receive a Form 1099 you know to be wrong? Say you're paid a consulting fee of $30,000 in 2014, but the 1099 you receive in January 2015 is for $300,000. What should you do?

First, act promptly. You may be able to approach the issuer, show you really only were paid $30,000, and get the issuer to reissue it correctly. Ideally, do this before the issuer sends the Form 1099 to the IRS. A Form 1099 consists of several parts: for the recipient, the IRS, and the state. Forms 1099 should be sent to taxpayers by January 31 and to the IRS by February 28.










Thus, if you call and write the issuer of the incorrect Form 1099 as soon as you receive it, you may be in time. The issuer may be able to destroy the incorrect one and issue a new form. If you follow this path, keep a written record. Ask for a letter from the company saying that they eroniously issued a Form 1099 for $300,000, destroyed it, and then properly issued one for $30,000.

Why keep this? Because you may find that the company did transmit the incorrect Form 1099 to the IRS after all. This way you'll be able to explain it. If the issuer of the Form 1099 has alreadysent it to the IRS, ask for a "corrected" Form 1099. The issuer will prepare a Form 1099 in the correct amount and check a "corrected" box on the form.

What happens if the issuer won't cooperate? There's no good answer. You'll need to address this on your return. For example, you could show the $300,000 payment on your return (on line 21, or on a Schedule C), and then explain the $270,000 overstatement. You could do so in a statement or footnote by showing $30,000 on line 21, but adding "see statement." The statement might say:
_

_Erroneous Form 1099-MISC $300,000_
_Less error amount $270,000_
_Net to line 21 $ 30,000_
_Does this make your audit risk higher? It may, and that's an argument for doing all you can to make sure the Form 1099 is correct in the first place. But you probably don't have much choice. After all, you practically guarantee an audit if you merely report the $30,000 figure and don't explain. In that event, the IRS will likely send you a notice asking for tax on the missing $270,000.

Is there any other possibility? If you are really miffed you could try to sue the payor for issuing the erroneous Form 1099. However, most such lawsuits go nowhere and are expensive. And forget trying to bring the IRS into your dispute. Besides, you won't have the suit concluded before the deadline for filing your tax return._


----------

